# These are my crocheted wash cloths



## handavaka (Jan 10, 2016)

Between my beautiful Peruvian Mother-in-law and myself, we make A LOT of these babies to keep up with demand. Super fun and keeps my hands busy between soap batches. (I crochet at night to unwind...it also makes me quiet, because this girl can taaaalk a man's ear off. My husband is incredibly sweet and would never admit his joy about this, I'm sure   )


----------



## Relle (Jan 10, 2016)

Lovely wash cloths, they look like you have done them in very thick cotton.


----------



## handavaka (Jan 10, 2016)

Relle said:


> Lovely wash cloths, they look like you have done them in very thick cotton.


@Relle Thank you! I use 4-ply worsted 100% cotton.


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Jan 10, 2016)

Those are very well crafted My mother used to make something like them but she has had to give it up due to her hands hurting.

    You have some real talent 


   Todd


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 10, 2016)

Those are really lovely.


----------



## lsg (Jan 10, 2016)

Very nice work!


----------



## Deedles (Jan 10, 2016)

I love using these! Most of what I had made went for gifts so I really need to replenish the basket. Love the colors you used!


----------



## handavaka (Jan 10, 2016)

McGraysoldtowngifts said:


> Those are very well crafted My mother used to make something like them but she has had to give it up due to her hands hurting.
> 
> You have some real talent
> 
> ...


Thank you, Todd! My M.I.L. has RA and she has to warm up and sometimes go for days without knitting or crocheting. I totally understand.
@Deedles Thank you for the compliment on the colors. I am trying to keep a neutral pallette. They do make great go-to gifts! People really do respond well to handcrafted gifts like these!


lsg said:


> Very nice work!



@Isg THANK YOU! 


shunt2011 said:


> Those are really lovely.



@Shunt Thank you! I enjoy making these...a lot.


----------



## navigator9 (Jan 10, 2016)

Beautiful work and I love the natural looking colors, too. Big thumbs up!!!


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 10, 2016)

Gorgeous work! 

BTW, my aunt has RA and she swears by glucosomine chondroitin supplements. Both for herself and her dogs!


----------



## traderbren (Jan 10, 2016)

They look so smooshy!!! Great job.


----------



## handavaka (Jan 10, 2016)

Thank you, everyone, for your super nice compliments!  I am self-taught, so the comments go deeper than you can imagine.  It's great because these go hand-in-hand with my soap, and make a great "up-sale" item.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jan 10, 2016)

They are lovely!


----------



## traderbren (Jan 10, 2016)

From one self-taught crafter to another, I totally understand how proud you feel. And you absolutely should! Your tension and consistency are perfect.


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 10, 2016)

Ohhh...so envious. I have been learning to knit and/or crochet but I really suck at it so I can really admire how beautiful these are.


----------



## soaring1 (Jan 13, 2016)

These are beautiful.


----------



## Sagebrush (Jan 13, 2016)

These are wonderful! And I'm glad you use 100% cotton.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 13, 2016)

They are really beautiful, I love the natural colours as well. its definitely made up my mind, I need to learn to crochet! I also wanted to say you take absolutely gorgeous photos, which show off your products so beautifully.  If I lived in the USA I would be ordering one straight away. Postage is too excessive from the UK


----------



## cinnamaldehyde (Jan 19, 2016)

Very nice!  I too crochet face scrubbies and soap savers to keep my hands busy (and annoy my husband less :silent: )


----------



## handavaka (Jan 23, 2016)

cinnamaldehyde...thank you! Scrubbies are a lot of fun, and helps keep scraps of yarn on the low.


----------

